# Sag in a butcher block?



## Weatherman (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi all,

I received an inquiry from a friend for a project for his mom's kitchen. Basically she wants a large maple, end grain butcher block to cover a glass stove top that is recessed into the kitchen counters. The requested dimensions are roughly 2" x 25" x 37". The purpose is to have the block sit across the range that is 24" x 36". There would be about half an inch clearance between the bottom of the butcher block and the glass stove top.

I've never built a block this big before. It should weigh about 75lbs or so. at 2" thick, do you think there would be any sag that I would have to worry about across the middle? I think I would rather have the ends extend further onto the counter top for more stability.

Thanks!

Brian


----------



## 01ntrain (Jun 21, 2015)

I like your thinking about a bit more support…..perhaps 26×38? As far as sag goes….if glued up properly, you really shouldn't have any. Not at 2" thick. You might consider biscuits in your glue-ups if that worries you at all.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

pretty sure you should have any probs whatsoever. I made a 2 1/2" x 24" x 48" laminated workbench top that I've had zero problems with even throughout many days of 90-100 deg heat in my shop.


----------



## Weatherman (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'll have to do the glue up in smaller sections. I planned on using biscuits to help align the larger sections for glue up once they're ready. Heat index in Texas is at 110 and I work out of my garage. Even with Titebond 3 I won't have much working time.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Can it be in 2 pieces?

What the purpose in putting on top of stove. Just curious.


----------



## ddockstader (Jun 21, 2009)

My greater concern would be that those lovely, glass-topped range are very difficult to determine if you have turned them OFF! For some of them the only indication is a small red light in the center of each burner, a light that would be completely invisible under this butcher block. I think you've got a really great chance of not only warping the butcher block, but possibly setting it on fire. Certainly the glue joints may crack if heated inadvertently.


----------

